# PS3 - Hdmi Display Issue



## walve (Apr 9, 2012)

hi,

Bought PS3 160 GB console from croma in mumbai.

Worked fine when i connected with the bundled normal cable, but the display goes black
when i connect thru the HDMI cable to my lg lcd 42 inch

HDMI cable works fine with my HD DTH settopbox (bundled with the dth)

Tried 2 ways to get the display:-

-- connected the hdmi cable & pressed the power button for few sec till i hear second beap.no diaplay thru hdmi

-- connected first thru the normal cable and tried to change the setting manualy. display goes black but comes back thru the normal cable

Pls help


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Do a cold reboot. Remove the HDMI cable and power cable from both the PS3 and your TV. Wait for two/five minutes and then connect them back and turn on.


----------



## walve (Apr 10, 2012)

no luck....

do i need to get sony hdmi cable to get it working..


----------



## newway01 (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you sure you have done the video reset properly?

With the PS3 in stand by mode, press and hold the power button for 10 secs.. (until you hear the second beep) this cause the PS3 to reset the display properties back to 480i..Follow the onscreen instructions to set it back up to 1080i

Also make sure you have the correct input settings selected on your TV.


----------



## walve (Apr 10, 2012)

Found out that there is no issue with the console...had taken to croma where HDMI worked fine.

after saving the setting in croma tried at home only to find it still does not work..clueless..


----------



## walve (Apr 12, 2012)

does the HDMI cable have versions

tried connecting using the same cable on a different TV, result was same...black screen...

guess have to get a new hdmi cable...


----------



## walve (Apr 15, 2012)

turned out to be hdmi cable issue...works fine with new cable


----------

